# Small knife with single bevel



## Mad1 (May 31, 2007)

Does anyone know of any small folding pocket knives with a single bevel also known as a scandinavian grind.

I recently got to use a single bevel blade and it felt much nicer to use than the common double bevel used by Spyderco and Benchmade.


----------



## NoFair (May 31, 2007)

You could always rebevel the Delica to scandi if you are good at sharpening. 

I prefer full flat or convex knives, but being a Norwegian I have quite a few scandi fixed blades.
I think the only scandi folders I've seen have been custom work.

Sverre


----------



## TKC (May 31, 2007)

*Charles May & Gene Ingram both make knives with the Scandi grind.*


----------



## Mad1 (Jun 1, 2007)

NoFair said:


> You could always rebevel the Delica to scandi if you are good at sharpening.
> 
> Sverre



I think I mite just try that.


----------



## BIGIRON (Jun 1, 2007)

Some of the older Emerson's have the single bevel. I don't know about the current ones.


----------



## lukus (Jun 1, 2007)

I always hated hollow grinds. In the past, when I've had a hollow ground blade that I liked, I just reground on a diamond sharpening stone. Lay flat on the sharpener and just start grinding away. Watch TV to make the time go quicker. 

Water works to keep the diamond cutting, but a little bit of Mr. Clean in the water works even better. I even used to use the Mr. Clean and water with traditional oil stones (exception being a very fine stone for final polish/burnish).


----------



## jbosman1013 (Jun 2, 2007)

I have 2 emerson's both with a single bevel. if you are looking for a chisel grind look at the CQC-7 otherwise i would suggest a commander, I EDC one and sometimes forget its there. the wave feature is a big plus too.


----------



## guntotin_fool (Jun 2, 2007)

if you are talking about flat grind, where there is only one bevel from each side, there are several, and it is easy to convert conventional grinds to that. If you instead mean a knife that is flat on side, and then has the whole bevel cut on the other side, only the KISS knives from CRKT have them as far as I know,


----------



## Mad1 (Jun 2, 2007)

guntotin_fool said:


> if you are talking about flat grind, where there is only one bevel from each side, there are several, and it is easy to convert conventional grinds to that. If you instead mean a knife that is flat on side, and then has the whole bevel cut on the other side, only the KISS knives from CRKT have them as far as I know,



Nah it's called a scandinavian grind they are very common in bushcraft knives.

Due to only having 1 bevel (on both sides) they are easyer to sharpen and sharper than 2 bevel blades such as a spyderco delica or a benchmade griptilian.

I'm going to be getting a Frosts Mora but I wanted a folder with the same grind to compliment it.

You can see what I mean here. http://knifeart.com/cusknifen.html


----------



## Abrams.357 (Jun 3, 2007)

Is one of the CRKT K.I.S.S. knives what your lookin for


----------



## Any Cal. (Jun 3, 2007)

Here are a few.

http://www.ragweedforge.com/eka-catalog.html


----------



## Mad1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thats great Any Cal. I know where I can get EKA knives too. Providing those listed on that page arn't too old.


----------



## lukus (Jun 5, 2007)

I never liked the term single bevel for the scandi type blades. A chisel is a single bevel, the scandis are a true flat grind.

The single bevels are more of a European thing. I don't think they'll ever gain the following here in the states that they have in Europe. Mostly because they're not as aesthically pleasing as the other stuff, you mess up the nice polish the first time you sharpen it.

Anyway Mad1, just noticed your location. Dude, check this out:
http://www.britishblades.com/forums/

Lots of guys in your neck of the world hammering and grinding some pretty nice stuff. Make sure and look at the "Scandanavian Blades" forum. One of the better knife sites. 

cheerio!


----------



## carrot (Jun 5, 2007)

lukus said:


> Anyway Mad1, just noticed your location. Dude, check this out:
> http://www.britishblades.com/forums/
> 
> Lots of guys in your neck of the world hammering and grinding some pretty nice stuff. Make sure and look at the "Scandanavian Blades" forum. *One of the better knife sites.*
> ...


I'll second that! BritishBlades holds an incredible wealth of information and is often a FASCINATING read. I find myself visiting from time to time just to read. These guys may not be able to legally tote some of their toys (ahem, tools) around, but they sure do know their stuff!


----------



## Mad1 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks but know i'm thinking about making my own fixed blade. :laughing:


----------

